# Fierce and Fabulous



## mzreyes (May 27, 2009)

Here's a look a couple days ago. I had a lot of time on my hands so I decided to do a tutorial.


*face..*
MUFE powder and foundation
studio finish concealor
msfn dark
sweet william b/c
loose beauty powder in natural flare

*brows..*
spiked eyebrow pencil
mystery e/s
blacktrack f/l
I loooove the dark look that the blacktrack gives me, but I tend to get oily during the day and sometimes it smudges.. I just might have to give up my beloved spiked for... stud!

*eyes..*
bare canvas paint
vanilla pigment
indian ink e/s
plum dressing e/s
firespot e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s

*lips..*
velvetella l/p
up the amp l/s
fierce and fabulous l/g







-I underlined my brows with spiked
-prepped my lids with some powder and applied bare canvas paint
-put vanilla pigment on my lids





-used my 219 brush and made this lovely unblended shaped in my outter v's with indian ink e/s





-picked up a little bit of indian ink e/s with my 224 brush and blended it. sorta lol.





-both eyes so far





-added plum dressing e/s in my crease with my smashbox brush that looks like the 224. I think its the #10?





-blended out plum dressing using my 239 brush and some llama e/s (crease up to brows)
-added vanilla e/s right under the brows with the 239 brush again





-added a little bit more plum dressing





-I'm so mad that you can't really see this! But I dusted some firespot e/s kinda between plum dressing and vanilla
-and filled in my brows. Sorry no step-by-step pics for this part.
----------used an angle brush to fill in brows with mystery e/s
----------underlined with blacktrack
----------blended the blacktrack with my angle brush





-lined my eyes with blacktrack f/l
-added lashes. red cherries in #747S. These ones suck, their probably as long as my really ones, ugh stupid. But let me tell you, the 747M is PERFECT.





-lined my waterline with blacktrack
-lined underneath my lashes with blacktrack and smudged some signed sealed e/s over it.
-contoured my cheeks with msfn dark





-oh look, my face makeup magically appeared. lol.. I figured everyone does their own thang so I didn't take pics of me putting on concealor, foundation and powder mkaaay.
-I thought this face would show my blush, it doesn't really lol.
-sweet william b/c with the 187 brush
-loose beauty powder in natural flare using a no-name skunk brush





-ugh how sexy is that?! hahaha
-velvetella l/p 





-up the amp lipstick





-my favorite part! 
-fierce and fabulous l/g!!

the end!


----------



## deven.marie (May 27, 2009)

this is an awesome tut, thanks for posting this!!


----------



## linni1011 (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous! I absolutely love the lips!
That lipliner, lipstick and lipglass combo is awesome, it makes a really pretty 3D effect


----------



## Brie (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous can't wait to try!!


----------



## Penn (May 27, 2009)

I love this tutorial, can't wait to try it. Thanks!


----------



## User67 (May 27, 2009)

Great tutorial! I now need Up The Amp l/s too!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

Fab!!!


----------



## AmandDUR (May 27, 2009)

very pretty! i love up the amp.


----------



## MissResha (May 27, 2009)

really pretty!


----------



## atwingirl (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful! I tried this today but I think I am blending too much. I can't get that outer > definition  with my 219. Maybe too much product on the brush? It just looks like a mess rather than your precise application. Thanks for the details!


----------



## couturesista (May 27, 2009)

I would have never thought to use blacktrack f/l on the brow! it's so unexpected but not noticeable at all! Great Job!


----------



## n_c (May 27, 2009)

So very helpful, thank you for taking the time to post


----------



## joey444 (May 27, 2009)

Love the tut!  Can't wait to try this look out.  I know I already said this, but Up the Amp looks amazing on you....


----------



## pinklips1207 (May 27, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 27, 2009)

sososo pretty! thanks so much for making this.


----------



## mahreez (May 27, 2009)

i love it! the colors look great on you!


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 27, 2009)

very inspiring.


----------



## PreciousOne (May 27, 2009)

Can't wait to practice it this weekend.


----------



## ebonylady (May 27, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 28, 2009)

This is fabulous!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Edie (May 28, 2009)

Gorgeous. I always love your looks.


----------



## chiara (May 28, 2009)

Very pretty! I especially love the lip combination, it looks amazing.


----------



## nunu (May 28, 2009)

Gorgeous, thanks!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 28, 2009)

Sooo pretty! The lips are diva honey *drag voice*!!!


----------



## versace (May 29, 2009)

thank you i love this look


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 29, 2009)

amazing tut. thanks for explaining so well!


----------



## Samantha_McKay (May 31, 2009)

I love this! I need to buy a plum shade to try this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmmm How I don't have on already is beyond me lol.


----------



## cimelleh (Jun 1, 2009)

pretty!!!


----------



## nikki (Jun 3, 2009)

This is stunning!!!!  I must try this!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice!  Love the look.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Noussie (Jun 10, 2009)

Great look, the lips are gorgeous!


----------



## Kaminoke (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm going to have a go at trying this out tomorrow, it's stunning


----------



## jmj2k (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 27, 2009)

Gorgeous! You look great.


----------



## lancomebaby (Jul 30, 2009)

wow gorgeous


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 11, 2009)

Girl, do the damn thang!!! Hot look!!!!!!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

I love how you do your brows, I've always admired them... I haven't yet worn my F&F L/G..! But now I'm totally inspired!


----------

